# Any 1911 fans?



## Shipwreck

Anyone have any nice 1911s?

I have had a few in the past - currently, I have a Springfield TRP - one w/ Armory Kote. I just sent it off to have the slide refinished w/ black polymer and the frame will be hard chromed. Can't wait to get it back


----------



## michael t

I have at present a 1941 Colt USGI and a 1972 Colt Combat Commander I bought new when I returned home from my 2nd tour in southern Asia. I do carry but my PPK/S or my old S&W M-49 bodyguard are main carry.

Ihave a baby 1911 in form of a Colt Mustang pistol is mid 80's

I also have a Llama sub compact clone of Para p-10 I aint proud I'll admit to owning a Llama. I also had a P-10 at the same time I still have the Llama.


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, that's pretty good. I used to have several more guns in the 1990s, but have sold off a few over the years. I hope to get another 1911 by the end of the year


----------



## sonic

I like them but dont currently have one. Ive been eyeing the compact Kimber Eclipse for a while though. :-D


----------



## 2400

We have several 1911's, and my carry gun is a 1911. :-D


----------



## BerettaMan

*I Wanna' 1911!*

Any suggestions. I'm looking for the best "bang for my buck". :lol:


----------



## Shipwreck

I love 1911s. And, I have the urge of another calling me - On the flip side - I seem to have had some type of issue w/ all the 1911s I have had. And, I just traded my TRP away on Sat for an HK USP and some $.

I have had 2 slides hard chromed by Tripp research, and he did a great job. He did a crappy job on my TRP 1911, however. I sent part of it back for a 2nd time, and it still wasn't done right. He also forgot to send back 1 part. I was going to have to send it back a 3rd time if I had kept the gun. Plus, I didn't find it was as accurate - face it - the plastic Novak sights had been removed from the slide 2 times, and it was about to be #3 if I had kept it. I was so fed up.

I was very irritated and I regret ever sending the gun to Tripp. I should have just kept it as is and stay satisfied...

I think for now, I will stick w/ 9mm - it is 1/2 the price to shoot.


----------



## popo22

*1911?*

If you are going to buy a 1911 platform pistol, I'd look seriously at the Springfield Armory collection. They seem to be reliable and reasonably priced for an introduction into the 1911 world.(depends on how much you want to spend) If you are looking for "Bells and Whistles" then the list is endless as well as the $$$'s. If you want a good base 1911 for a reasonable price (or even their higher end guns), then Springfield is a good bet.
Good Luck


----------



## Guest

I haven't had any experiences with an actual Colt 1911, but I do have lots of experience with all the many 1911 style .45s out there. They are all fun and rugged guns. I would trust my life and family's life with it anyday.


----------



## trio

the other thread on the first page is really good about 1911s too..

i currently have a springfield, a les baer, and a custom colt...i carry the baer sometimes, and have carried other 1911s in the past...with summer approaching i will likely carry my p228...i love the .45, and the 1911 is my absolute favorite gun...having said that, if i cant accomplish what i need to with 27 rounds of 124 gr +P 9mm then i should have left a long time ago...


----------



## -gunut-

I love my Springfield!


----------



## AirForceShooter

is there another gun?










AFS


----------



## Delta Force

Yup,I have 3 Colts.


----------



## stetson

I have a Springfield hi cap loaded in my collection as I think everyone should own a 1911.My personal taste is tupperware as it lighter for
carry.


----------



## BEER

i don't have a 1911 yet, but in a month or two i have every intention of going to a show and trading my uspc.40 for one. i'm aiming for a stainless loaded springfiled in the commander size.


----------



## Stephen A. Camp

Hello. Yes, count me in as a 1911 fan.









_This is an early "Clackamus Kimber" and it's been a very accurate shooter since day one. Other than changing the grips & adding some skateboard tape and changing the trigger, I've really been pleased with the gun out of the box._









_I bought this Colt 70's new and had it customized a bit. It too has been a most reliable forty-five._









_This lightly-customized Norinco has been a very serviceable pistol._









_A favorite is this 6" Caspian long slide that was "built" at home._









_This Springfield Armory Mil-Spec has not malfunctioned ever. It has roughly 3500 rounds through it. Its internal parts were upgraded by Teddy Jacobson._

Best.


----------



## screwman

*Re: I Wanna' 1911!*



BerettaMan said:


> Any suggestions. I'm looking for the best "bang for my buck". :lol:


Take a look at Dan Wesson. The fit and finish is a whole lot better than my Springfield black stainless. They use Ed Brown or Wilson internals. I bought a used PM7 I'm really pleased with and Ijust ordered a classic commander after a review on gunblast.com.

Mike


----------



## gene

*1911 fans*

Just purchase new kimber grand raptor, can't stay away from the range love the raptor. :shock:


----------



## RONNIE J

*BANG FOR THE BUCKS*

Shipwreck,
You may want to take a look at the KIMBER PRO CARRY HD II, it is all stainless, just the right carry and range size--This can be picked up most place for under $800.00. We have 2 of them and both have been ready and flawless right out of the box. Give one a look.










Best
Ron


----------



## Ala Dan

Hey Folk's-

Yes, since retirement I'm in the 1911 camp~! I own the following:

a) 2x Springfield WW-II G.I. model replica's
b) a NIB PB9108LP Springfield Mil Spec
c) a Kimber Ultra Carry II (my everyday carry package)
d) a NIB Les Baer Thunder Ranch Special

Sorry guy's, but I haven't learned the trick too posting pics yet~!


----------



## Guest

Ala Dan said:


> Hey Folk's-
> 
> Yes, since retirement I'm in the 1911 camp~! I own the following:
> 
> a) 2x Springfield WW-II G.I. model replica's
> b) a NIB PB9108LP Springfield Mil Spec
> c) a Kimber Ultra Carry II (my everyday carry package)
> d) a NIB Les Baer Thunder Ranch Special
> 
> Sorry guy's, but I haven't learned the trick too posting pics yet~!


What mags (brand) are you using in your Kimber Ultra Carry?


----------



## scoop

right now i only have 3 1911s.a colt delta elite in 10mm a colt gov. model in 38 super both 5 inches.my carry gun is my Kimber Ultra Carry.3 INCH .45 ACP. .ALL VERY DEPENDABLE.Ive sold,traded or given away :lol: :shock: 3 COLT 1991 OLD ROLL MARK 1911s over the past 7 or 8 years.i wish i still had a good old basic 1911 in 45 acp.


----------



## jwkimber45

I have a Kimber Compact Custom and a Series 70 Colt Commander

Gotta love 'em!!!


----------



## Mystro

Well, I think they're nice... but, I'm sort of predjudiced!
Thanks for askin'.
Colt Delta Elite - Pre-enhanced








Colt Government XSE








Colt Combat Commander








Kimber Eclipse Custom II in 10mm








8)


----------



## kansas_plainsman

Ultra-compact Springfield Mil-Spec


----------



## riot earp

I have seven. Six springers and a RIA.

A couple in 38super

[IMG:768:576:9217e531ba]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v67/hugemidget/springfield/38supers.jpg[/img:9217e531ba]

a couple in 45acp

[IMG:512:384:9217e531ba]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v67/hugemidget/springfield/MVC-005F.jpg[/img:9217e531ba]


----------



## Shipwreck

You have to put the Image tags around each link seperately...


----------



## riot earp

Shipwreck said:


> You have to put the Image tags around each link seperately...


Yeah, I got it some times photobucket does'nt work like its supposed too.

Thanks for the help though.


----------



## Shipwreck

No problem... Now I can see them. Beautiful guns ya got there :-D


----------



## Charlie

I love my Springy and my Colt Defender. I'll soon get a pic of my Defender. Here's my Springy.

[IMG:100:55:0dfa628bd2]http://img48.imageshack.us/img48/3724/springy6dl.jpg[/img:0dfa628bd2]


----------



## tex45acp

*Wilson Combat Lover Here!!!!*

I have to say I always loved my Springfields, then along came the Para Ordnance, after that I tried a Colt 1991, then a Kimber. The all came and went but then I made the mistake of shooting a friend's Wilson Protector. I have to say I was amazed a gun could shoot so smoothly and be so accurate. I field stripped the gun, with his permission of course, and really did an inspection of the parts and finishes. A week later I got one of my own.
It started with a black on black CQB, then the same gun but in a compact form. I have since purchased my favorite of them all....a stainless Professional. This gun has to be the finest shooting gun I have ever owned. It is my primary carry weapon 99.9% of the time. I have 100% confidence that, if needed, it will be there to serve me in what ever capacity I use it for and will easily come back for more without even breathing hard.
I am closing in on 4000 rounds and I have to say that dependability is uncanningly boring. It just won't quit shooting....that is unless I forget to load the mag........here is my pride and joy!!


----------



## .45

First of all, as I'm new entry in the Forum, I wish to say hello to all the Members.
I have a Kimber Custom II, that I carry for personal defence; it's a great gun and it shoots very well. IMHO, I think that a 1911, carried "cocked and locked" is one of the best solution for personal protection.

Regards.
.45


----------



## Richard

I have been known to dabble in 1911 pistols on occasion and here is my current herd. I own 3 Colts (Officer, LTW Commander, and National Match), 2 Norinco 1911A1s, 2 Para-Ordnance P12 LDA and P14, 2 Springfield, and 1 Sistema Colt 1927. I also own a Ballester-Molina that is very similar to a 1911. Regards, Richard 

Ballester-Molina:


----------



## kidlaredo

*Kimber TacPro II*

I bought this one and shot it(just one box)...Pretty awesome.... I carry my Witness 9mm.

click on thumbnail to see larger pictures:


----------



## Shipwreck

kidlaredo said:


> I bought this one and shot it(just one box)...Pretty awesome.... I carry my Witness 9mm.
> 
> click on thumbnail to see larger pictures:


Hey, I once had the fullsize version...

FYI - since that is an alloy frame - you DO NOT want to shoot the gun w/ the mags it came with - you want mags w/ a polymer follower. Otherwise, over time, you will get the dreaded "gouge." When the 2nd to last and last rounds come up thru the mag, the metal point on the follower will beat against the inside of the frame. Over time, it can make a bigger and bigger gouge.

I was pissed because my Kimber tac would ONLY work w/ the stock mags. And, after just 200 rounds, I started to see the very begging of the process.

If Wilson mags don't work for U - try the Tripp Research rebuilt kits - U just take the follower and spring out of your fimber mags, and replace them with his rebuild kits. I had them before for another gun - they work good. - www.trippresearch.com


----------



## tony pasley

love the 1911 and 1911a1 my oldest is a W.W.I issue to several current copies. my favorite is a singer from W.W.II


----------



## Baldy

*Beware of Mags.*

If you got a gun made with alloy's don't use any Chip McCormick Mags in it or it will damage it for sure. I just found out the hard way. My damage was very minor but I saw another's that almost ruined his gun. Your stock Mags should be OK if the bottom follower and top are welded together with a round nose. My stock Act clips work fine and no damage to the gun. Wilson plastic nose work fine also. I am with .45 on the protection deal. Here's my 45's.


----------



## scooter

Gotta put my 2 cents in here:mrgreen:


----------



## Clyde

I don't know if my wife would use the word "FAN"

Colts - (38 Super, 10mm, 45ACP)
Kimbers (38 Super)
STI (40S&W)
Wilson (45ACP, 38s/9mm)

:smt071


----------



## awall

My primary carry is a Kimber Ultra CDP. Best 1911 I have ever owned.


----------



## moses

*Fan of the 1911*

Heck yes! Two tours of duty RVN with a old worn remington rand. Got home got a new 70 series Gold cup, combat commander 80 series. built one on a essex frame remington slide And a china Norinco 1911 shoot them all and hand load for them love that 45ACP sig 220 glock21 all good but the one I built has a special place in my heart! Moses


----------

